# QL Spaces AAX - missing impulse responses



## bwherry (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

Anyone successfully using QL Spaces AAX on Pro Tools 11? I just got a new Pro Tools 11 HDX system (Mac Pro, OS X 10.8.3) up and running, with QL Spaces installed from the Spaces 1.1.13 update, but when I try to load a preset, I get an error dialog like:

Application installation error: could not locate the following impulse response file:

So. Cal. Orchestral Hall.eird

(image attached as well)

I made sure the "Impulse Response Data" checkbox was checked when I installed, but still my system has no .eird files.

Those of you with Spaces AAX working, where are the .eird files located? Any chance you have an older version of the Spaces installer you could share? The EW site only has the latest, 1.1.13 (which is what I used).

Many thanks,

Brian


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Brian ,

the pure update installer won't give/repair/install all the IR informations.

This can only be done with ... :

1) ... the original installer on the original DVD ;
2) ... or the original installer you received via the download link if you've purchased the download version.
(_ The original Installer has a zip-file of a size of some 1GB . _)


You have to run this orginal installer first , and then run the installer of the latest update again.

Best

Gerd


----------



## bwherry (Nov 17, 2013)

Gerd, you da man. Problem solved!

Since I got Spaces along with Hollywood Brass I had to reconnect the Hollywood Brass hard drive to get the Spaces installer off it, but that installed on the required impulse responses, so I'm good to go. Many thanks!!

Brian


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey , glad to hear that it worked !
Best,
Gerd


----------

